# Mahindra 4500 2 WD



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a Mahindra 4500 2 WD, I having a hard time getting my tractor bush hog to lift. The lift handle on the right side of the seat has become very hard to pull back to lift the bush hog. I was able to lift the bush hog easy last year. What is this handle called and why would it has become real hard to pull back??? Where can I look on the tractor to see what is causing this problem???


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello Dinnie, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I can't address your Mihindra, I'm sure one or more of the members will help. This happened to my tractor shortly after I bought it (I call it the lift handle, but that's non technical) and I thought a valve was getting ready to seize and undertook to change the UTF in the hydraulics. Handle went back to normal feel.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome to the forum Dinnie! Now, I can't speak for your tractor but typically they'll have a tension adjustment on the pivot point of the handle. Otherwise, I'd say something is up with the valve itself, but check to see if there is a tension adjustment, maybe try lubricating that pivot.


----------



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> welcome to the forum Dinnie! Now, I can't speak for your tractor but typically they'll have a tension adjustment on the pivot point of the handle. Otherwise, I'd say something is up with the valve itself, but check to see if there is a tension adjustment, maybe try lubricating that pivot.


Where are the Pivot points that you can lubricate?? How to get to the lever shaft, is that the piece going under the sit, maybe called the frog????


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have an owners Manual? It is the levers that control lift and draft with the linkage under the seat.


----------

